# Dark Cloud 2 - Premonition of Something Going to Happen



## HansZimmer

This piece, composed by Tomoshito Nishiura for the videogame "Dark Cloud 2", has been inserted in this competition by @Ethereality: Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award

How do you rate it?


----------



## Ethereality

Thank you for the shout out. I think I posted this only as a link to a whole OST, which is a different type of listening experience imo.

Many video game OSTs are decent for their instrumentation, this track for instance is an interesting example of instrument choice, but with all game OSTs it's best to listen to the first repeat of each track and then keep moving through the whole OST (as the actual coding of tracks have no end, the correct end is after the first repeat of each track.) Dark Cloud 2's OST in particular brings a very different and special sound-environment that I enjoy, but I would never nominate a track from it.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 2*2) / 3 = 1.67


----------

